# Waiting for a butterfly....settled for a moth



## Parker219 (Aug 17, 2015)

There is this really cool black butterfly with yellow and blue on it that lands on the flower in my backyard. I saw it once and missed the focus! 

Ever since that day, when I see that butterfly, I can almost hear it saying " This is Maverick requesting flyby...", because all it does is "buzz the tower" so to speak.

So after 30 minutes of waiting, this moth lands on the flowers, so now we get a picture of the moth instead.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 17, 2015)

It's um.. really pretty.

You know, in a non-conventional sort of way..  lol

Great shot though.  Love the DOF.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 17, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> It's um.. really pretty.
> 
> You know, in a non-conventional sort of way..  lol
> 
> Great shot though.  Love the DOF.




Thanks! Yeah, pretty in an ugly type of way.

I am really impressed with this tokina 100mm lens. This is handheld, kneeling down, just manually focus the thing and fire that shutter. It holds up to crops well too.

If anyone wants to see the missed butterfly shot let me know. I will have to add a disclaimer...kind of like a NSFW label....but PNIF instead. ( Photo NOT in Focus )


----------



## snowbear (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice but I'd consider cropping out that big white space at the bottom - it draws all of my attention.

Love your title -- that basically what My Lovely Wife says when she talks about meeting me.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ha^

You would crop out that big white flower the moth landed on? With all the little water droplets on it? 

Maybe run an adjustment brush over the flower with -1 exposure to try and pull some more detail from it?


----------

